# Angeln in New Jersey (Atlantik)



## bastelberg (19. Mai 2005)

Hi Boardies,
habe vor Anfang Oktober für 2 Wo nach New Jersey, Freunde besuchen, zu fahren. Wollte die Gelegenheit natürlich auch zum Angeln nutzen. Komm' ansonsten nicht dazu, ausser im Urlaub. Weiss zufällig irgend einer von Euch was dort mit Angeln so alles abgeht?  Hab was von Bluefish, Flounder und weiss ich was noch alles gehört. Welche Köder sind am besten? Und welches Material. Kann ja schliesslich nicht alles mitschleppen. Muss mich also beschränken. Werde aber 2-3 Ruten mitnehmen.
Wäre dankbar über jeden Tipp.

 #h Bastelberg


----------



## Smallmouth (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in New Jersey (Atlantik)*

Hi Bastelberg , 

kommt darauf an wo und was du fischen willst.
Vom Strand, Bruecken oder Piers wird hier meistens mit Surfruten
( mindestens 3,60 m ) gefischt . Koeder sind dann Naturkoeder 
oder grosse Wobbler und Popper , das kannst aber vorort immer 
bei einen der Geraetehaendler erfragen und natuerlich kaufen.
Ausserdem kannst auch einen der 100 000 Angler fragen , die du dann an den Hot Spots treffen wirst . 

wenn du vom Boot angeln wollst , da gib es zwei moeglichkeiten 
Bottomfishing wird meisten auf groessern Booten angeboten und 
kostet dann mit Leihrute und Koeder ca 30 - 50 $.
Eine Charterfahrt mit max 4 Personen  beginnt bei 300 $ fuer 4 Std  und geht dann bis 1000 $ pro Tag .

Zielfische sind dann vom Land oder Boot Striped Bass , Bluefisch ,
Sea Bass ,Flounder , Sea truot , Black drum , Weakfish , Touget ... im Spaetsommer dann noch Bonito, Fals Albacore und Yellowfin tuna.

Wenn du ein paar Euro ueber hast , wuerde ich mir ein Teil der Geraete hier kaufen , du bekommst fuer 100$ schon eine vernueftige Ausruestung fuer die Bruecken oder Brandungsangelei.

Ich war gerade letztes Wochenende in der Naehe und konnte ein paar schoene Stripers und Bluefish mit der Fliegenrute ueberlisten.

PS : Du benoetigst noch eine Fishing license ( bekommst meist bei den Geraetehaendlern ca 20 $ die Woche  fuer Urlauber )
Manche Piers ( Seebruecken kosten aber extra  ) ganz sinnvoll ist noch ein Gezeitenkalender , denn die Tiden entscheiden ueber den Fangerfolg.

So nun viel petri


----------



## bastelberg (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in New Jersey (Atlantik)*

@smallmouth,
danke für die Info. Nur noch 'ne Frage: Was vestehen die Amis unter Naturköder und welche sind top?
Gruss Bastelberg


----------



## Smallmouth (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in New Jersey (Atlantik)*

Hi Bastelberg ,

Naturkoeder sind so aehnlich wie in Europa , meistens lebende Koederfische ( Shinners und Minnows ) in allen Groessen, Krebsarten sowie Shrimps und eine Art Seeringelwurm . Kannst du alles teilweise 24 std vorort erfragen und immer frisch kaufen.
Der Service an Naturkoedern ist echt super und nicht teuer ,
ansonsten kannst du auch alles gesalzen oder anders konserviert kaufen.

Ich werde Ende Juli wieder fuer eine Woche in der Gegend 
(wahrscheinlich auf Cape Cod) sein  , dann sollen dort die Blues richtig in Strandnaehe sein. Mit der Fliegenrute oder leichten Spinrute ist das dann der richtige "Fight".

Viel Spass 
i


----------



## bastelberg (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in New Jersey (Atlantik)*

danke smallmouth,
die minnows bekommt man sicher auch am Strand mit dem baitnet oder? In Florida haben wir immer greenbacks und pinfish mit dem net geholt. Hab eins im Keller, weil in Florida baitfish relativ teuer ist. Hast du da Erfahrungen mit?
Gruss Basti


----------



## Smallmouth (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in New Jersey (Atlantik)*

Hi Bastelberg ,

leider hatte ich nicht die Zeit Koederfische zu fangen , aber es ist bestimmt moeglich , da du teilweise grosse Schwaerme 
in Ufernaehe sehen kannst . Dies sind dann auch immer die besten Plaetze weil dort dann auch meistens der richtige grosse Fisch sich aufhaelt.


----------

